# does any one do free digital fursona drawings



## lockaboss (May 30, 2016)

im new to the furrie thing and wanted to know if anyone will do a free digital pic for me


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 30, 2016)

One good way of getting your first fursona reference is downloading a free image processor (e.g. GIMP), and using it to color one of the pieces of free lineart that various artists have kindly made available. Just remember to credit the lineart artist if you decide to post your image to FA!


----------



## lockaboss (May 30, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> One good way of getting your first fursona reference is downloading a free image processor (e.g. GIMP), and using it to color one of the pieces of free lineart that various artists have kindly made available. Just remember to credit the lineart artist if you decide to post your image to FA!


yer but i want a specilised fursona that reprasents me and i can draw/color for crap


----------



## glitchology (May 30, 2016)

Sometimes artists will do free headshots/drawings etc in whatever style they're trying to practice, but it's always best to try and pay an artist for their hardwork, too  (Remember, they gotta eat.)


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 31, 2016)

I will! Send me a ref!


----------



## lockaboss (May 31, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> I will! Send me a ref!


whats a ref cause since im new i dont have any pics i just have a bio so if you can do it off that that whould be great

Name: 
Age: 18
Looks: rusty is a just smaller than a normal 18-year-old boy, he is covered in short white fur with orangey/red patches and spots around his body, he has a little tail and is half way between skinny and chubby body shape, rusty wears a dark blue jumper with a white singlet under Neath he also wares green cargo shorts that go to his knees and he has light blue eyes
Sexuality: strait
Personality: rusty is shy when he is first met then becomes super friendly and is loud very loud, loves telling stupid jokes, rusty has grate potential but is often to lazy to show it 
Likes: eating, sleeping, rain, drawing, gaming and hanging out with friends
Dislikes: annoying people, being made fun of and awkward conversations


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 31, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> whats a ref cause since im new i dont have any pics i just have a bio so if you can do it off that that whould be great
> 
> Name:
> Age: 18
> ...


What species?
Also a ref is short for refrence picture and it's basicley just an image of your character from two-three poses to see what it looks like.


----------



## lockaboss (May 31, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> What species?
> Also a ref is short for refrence picture and it's basicley just an image of your character from two-three poses to see what it looks like.


ok hes a red astralian cattle dog and since im new ive never had a pic done so other than the spices, jacket and pants you can make him look however you want


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 31, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ok hes a red astralian cattle dog and since im new ive never had a pic done so other than the spices, jacket and pants you can make him look however you want


Awesome! I'll be right on it!


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 1, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> Awesome! I'll be right on it!


thx bro your the best


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 1, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> thx bro your the best


I do has a lot on my plate so I'll probably be done around tommarow, if I don't get back to you it just means I'm probably getting groceries or something


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 1, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> I do has a lot on my plate so I'll probably be done around tommarow, if I don't get back to you it just means I'm probably getting groceries or something


man thats fine take as long as you need


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 1, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> man thats fine take as long as you need


nyandragons.deviantart.com: Rusty
here ya go!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 12, 2016)

So, you like?


----------



## Astus (Jun 16, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> So, you like?


I liked it


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 16, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> I liked it


Thx!


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Jun 16, 2016)

Here ya go!





Shirtless so markings are visible for other artists.


----------

